# overfeed



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

can you over feed your p's?
thanx
bk


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

they will usually stop eating the food and u'll see chunks of food laying in ur tank rotting. its prolly possible but highly unlikely. i think thats something they got down once they grow up, not to overeat. babies im not too sure tho, i gotta give them pellets which they could eat for 1min. they dunno when its too big or when to stop when they are young.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

ye, uneaten food is more of a concern than the piranha's over eating. as long as nothing gets wasted I wouldn't worry


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

:nod:







I feed mine quite a lot. Just make sure your doing regular water changes.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I normally feed my until they stop eating. I feed every other day. So, don't worry too much. Just make sure to remove any uneaten food within 30 min to 1 hr or else it begins to rot and cause havoc to the water. BTW

:welcome:


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

I've found that there is usually no waste if you feed very small amounts multiple times per day. I actually feed my 4 RB's probably about 5 - 7 small meals per day. The only time I feed them a large meal is about an hour before I clean their tank....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------

